# AKC -field & hunt seminiars ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thinking about putting PIKE into some AKC hunt & field trials this fall - ? has anyone gone to one of the AKC seminars and was it worth the trip - I do plan on going to a field or hunt trial in the gallery and watch and ask ?'s after the hunt - people that do this are always willing to help a newbie - got the AKC rules for hunt and field trials and already have ? to ask - sad to say there are not many AKC hunt or field trials in my area - PIKE has been in 50+ club trials in r area totally different format - 10ac - 3 birds in a clean field - points for steady point - dead bird - bird to hand 20min time limit and time points if out of the field in under 20min with 3 birds - PIKE has come out of the field in under 14min 9 times do love the pup - any help will b great


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wish I knew more for you. Ive ran the dogs in NSTRA but not in AKC yet.
I need to but it would mean I would miss a weekend of hunting. I know its kinda selfish of me and I just need to do it.
I do know that NSTRA has a judges seminar every year. It is a big help. Lets you know from the judges point of view exactly how they score the dogs. I would have to think a AKC seminar would have to be a help on anyone new to their venue. You could run Pike in a JR hunt test just to get a feel for things and maybe make some contacts before you run him in the harder test.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

I'm there for you bud. Ask your questions. If I don't know I can find out.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/vizsla-hunt-and-field-trail-training.html

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex & RBD Ty - you will be getting ?'s - RBD why do U prefer hunt over field trials ? Tex we do have some NASTR trials near by - did U and the pup enjoy the experiance ? - do you feel AKC is the way to go from a breeders stand point - not that I will breed PIKE - RBD as you slowly go off the grid ( PIKE will still find U LOL ) u have 2 learn 2 make jerky so good for pup and man - tastes great and lasts


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My opinion is AKC is a title you want to have if breeding might be in Pikes future.
In AKC hunt test your dog is not competing against other dogs for the title. It has to pass the test for the title. In AKC field trials it is competing against other dogs to place. The hunt test here are walking and most of the field trials are on horseback.
NSTRA is what I would consider in between the JR/SR hunt tests. It has most of the SR rules except the dog only has to be steady to the flush. The dogs are competing against each other for the top scores of the day, and you shoot your own birds. Its 5 birds, 2 dogs and 30 minutes per brace. The size of the trial area depends on the amount of ground cover. We use quail here but some of the places up north use pheasant. 
I think I can get my hands on a scorecard to post up for you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like I will be letting the trainer put a AKC JR retriever title on Cash. He will run him in tests the end of September and the start of October.
Then its on to the fun stuff. NSTRA has a trial 30 minutes from my house in November.
Just have to break it to my other half, that me and his red buddy will be missing some of the hunts this year.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - PIKE goes 2 a 3 day hunt test end of Oct - should get his JH then - fingers crossed - then Feb to start his SH - doves start sept 1st and the sunflowers are looking great - also have a 4 day wood duck season in sept -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Be sure to have someone go with you to take pictures of PIKE in the field. The JR test should be easy for him.

Cash will be coming home and dove hunting with me.
He will go back and work with the trainer the week before the retriever tests. Not the perfect way to do it but that's what I'm going to do. He's my hunting dawg and its only money if it takes longer this way.
Cash is finished with FF and force to pile. He is running double and triple retrieves. So unless he decides to act a fool the retriever part of his training will be over.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - PIKE's best friend (abby) a white lab is 2 much fun to watch in the water - swims like a jet boat - drives PIKE nuts because he can not beat her to the bumper - on land it is just the opposite LOL


----------

